# Broken glass



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

On my tablet. Broke real bad too. Is it headed for the garbage or can it be fixed?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Put a search on Youtube and you will find a how to replace a broken one.
Here are some examples.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=How+to+replace+a+broken+glass+on+a+tablet


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank You, I will check it out when I go to the library. Both my computers are real sick so I can't watch videos and some links. Infact that's how my tablet got broke,computers ,router ,tablet ect sitting on ground, dh neded to use the chair and chair foot goes into glass.....


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you bought an insurance policy, and got it through Walmart, it's covered, no matter what's broken.... one of our laptops kissed the cement tile floor and shattered... had to go get another one the same day, because of it was a business machine. Got insurance on the new one and looked at the policy, and it actually covered drops and broken screens (broken anything).... filed a claim, and within a week, it was back and fully repaired!


----------

